# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity of these people from the conflicts of the 30s and 40s in Europe

## Angela

Some are famous, so if you know who they are don't guess; just skip those.

----------


## Mordred

A, are they of different ethnicity? 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

Ah...you always ask the right questions. :)

They're of three ethnicities: French, Spanish, and Italian.

You said you liked a challenge! :)

Seriously, I think you can tell most of them apart. It's not as if they were all northwestern and northern Europeans, who are so much more homogeneous.

----------


## Mordred

Okey A, three ethnicities. Makes little bit easier. 
Wrote my comments before your answer so it may differ.
Some pictures are very small so it makes it difficult so bare with.
Some of these could also be Scandinavian like 4, 6, 8, 9, and 12. Now I know they aren't though. 



1. The first guy I know I think, after reading a book some years ago. So I won't try him. It's the southwest region of Europe.
2. This little picture is hard to see. Looks like a guerilla soldiers and these old B/W pictures would show even a blond as very dark. Since it probably is taken around the WWI or WWII I could guess that it is in the south europe. Most possible Italy, but I'm not sure. 
3. Very small picture. I'd guess Jewish or south French or Spanish. 
4. Tough picture. Maybe German, English or Czech/Polish. But after your answer I'd guess French. 
5. Looks very Spanish.
6. Nordish trait. Baltic or even Portuguese, Austria or Italy. 
7. Italian. 
8. French 
9. French 
10. Looks French as well. 
11. I think like my second answer. Italy. 
12. Could be any of Italy or France, don't think Spanish. Ultimately French. 

Cheers and thanks. Would be interesting to see what some other people may suggest. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## mitty

Okay, I'll have a go at this!

1 - Spanish
2 - Italian
3 - Italian
4 - French
5 - Spanish
6 - Italian
7 - French
8 - French
9 - French
10 - Spanish
11 - Spanish
12 - French

----------


## Angela

I'm waiting for a few more people to give it a try.

There's no problem with guessing wrong; they're all Southern European, so it's expected that there would be some overlap. It's part of the fun.

----------


## Mordred

> I'm waiting for a few more people to give it a try.
> 
> There's no problem with guessing wrong; they're all Southern European, so it's expected that there would be some overlap. It's part of the fun.


Cool. Hope Duarte takes a guess, he's pretty good at these things. 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------


## Ailchu

1.Italian
2.Italian
3.Spanish
4.hard to see french or italian edit after looking a bit closer i would actually tend towards spanish.
5.Italian
6.Italian 
7.Italian
8.French
9.French
10.French
11.not sure the right one looks french the one in the middle looks italian but they don't look iberian.
12.spanish

----------


## Angela

Perhaps too many of our members know who they are, so....

1. Spanish-one of the leaders of the Republican Party during the Spanish Civil War



2. Italian partigiano fighter from near me


3. Spanish-very famous woman-La Pasionaria, voice of Republican Movement, a fiery, dedicated Communist


4. Spanish-again, a leader of the Republican movement in the Spanish Civil War


5. Jean Moulin-French, a luminary of the French anti-Nazi resistance.


6. Italian-Sandro Pertini-Ligurian partisan, politician, President of Italy



7. French-a leader of the Resistance


8. Bruno Fanciullacci-famous Italian resistance fighter


9. Catalan fighter in the Spanish Civil War




10. French-famous martyred French resistance fighter.


11. Group of Italian resistance fighters



12. Italian-very famous woman-Nilda Lotti, Communist, partisan, first female president of the Italian Chamber of Deputies. She came from the Italian Apennines quite close to my father's area.


Honorable mention should go to Oriana Fallaci from Toscana, who was a partisan at 16.



An iconic picture from her older years; I used it as an avatar for a long time.


She "really" looks like the Etruscan lady to me. :)

----------


## Mordred

Thanks Angela. Very interesting and thanks for the comments of the pictures. Yes the first picture I do have seen before. The Italian fighters was also quite obvious. The others I will check out since I love historical biographies. 

By the way, didn't know you're Italian. Where are you from in Italy? 
And thanks for the game, it's always fun to guess the descent of famous, and non famous people. I have to say it was easier this time when you wrote that these ppl where of 3 ethnicities, but at the same time also tougher because these ethnicities often overlap each other when it comes to phenotype.

By the way,I couldn't see the last two pictures. 
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

> Thanks Angela. Very interesting and thanks for the comments of the pictures. Yes the first picture I do have seen before. The Italian fighters was also quite obvious. The others I will check out since I love historical biographies. 
> 
> By the way, didn't know you're Italian. Where are you from in Italy? 
> And thanks for the game, it's always fun to guess the descent of famous, and non famous people. I have to say it was easier this time when you wrote that these ppl where of 3 ethnicities, but at the same time also tougher because these ethnicities often overlap each other when it comes to phenotype.
> 
> By the way,I couldn't see the last two pictures. 
> Cheers 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


The last two pics, as I said, are of Oriana Fallaci, a very famous Italian journalist and author and "personality". 

Try these direct links.

She would have been about this age when she started working for the partisans.
http://www.oriana-fallaci.com/backen...LACI-BIG_0.jpg

This is an iconic picture from her later years. It was snipped from video, so it's really her when she was engaged in intellectual debate. I say debate, because she didn't really converse,imo; she lectured or debated. :) An extraordinary woman, imo: when she interviewed Khomeini and she complained about the rules he imposed on women, he made the mistake of saying it was none of her business because it only applied to Muslim women, at which point she tore off the burka his aides had made her wear (although her face was uncovered. :)
http://media.vanityfair.com/photos/5...imit/image.jpg

I'm sorry I didn't provide the names of all the Spanish and French people

Number 1 is Manuel Azana.

Number 4 is Juan Garcia Oliver-Anarcho Communist.

Number 7 is Edmond Michelet, one of the first of the "resistants", who was sent to, but survived Dacau.

Number 10 is Henri Fertet.

My father's family comes from the Apennine mountain range south of Emilia in the province of Emilia Romagna. 

My mother's family comes from La Spezia on the eastern Riviera coast and from the Lunigiana in farthest Northwest Tuscany. I was born and spent my childhood in the latter area.

I have a thread on the Lunigiana.
https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...thwest+Tuscany

----------


## Duarte

I love old photos Angela. These photos you posted are very interesting. I was just in the audience waiting for the revelation. I'm a little out of play because I'm recovering (or trying to recover) if an laryngitis. Once again the climate of my city brings me down in winter. I was going to play with the next pics that I am posting, but since I'm still a little unwell, so I'll reveal the ethnicity of both. They are Portuguese. The first is my grand-grand-grandfather in a 1903’ photo, in Portugal. The second is my grandfather in 1959, in Brazil (photo of his ID).

----------


## Angela

> I love old photos Angela. These photos you posted are very interesting. I was just in the audience waiting for the revelation. I'm a little out of play because I'm recovering (or trying to recover) if an laryngitis. Once again the climate of my city brings me down in winter. I was going to play with the next pics that I am posting, but since I'm still a little unwell, so I'll reveal the ethnicity of both. They are Portuguese. The first is my grand-grand-grandfather in a 1903’ photo, in Portugal. The second is my grandfather in 1959, in Brazil (photo of his ID).


Has anyone ever remarked that you bear a resemblance to your grandfather?

The two men look quite dissimilar to one another. The roll of the genetic dice is always infinitely fascinating.

----------


## Duarte

> Has anyone ever remarked that you bear a resemblance to your grandfather?
> 
> The two men look quite dissimilar to one another. The roll of the genetic dice is always infinitely fascinating.


Hello dear friend Angela. 
The first is on the maternal side. The second is my paternal grandfather. In fact, afeter I enlarged the photo of my great-great-grandfather, I could see that I am very similar to him. I never realized that he has a stubble. Fascinating.
Cheers.

----------


## Farstar

Is anybody able to distinguish these people ethnically? The look all the same kind of people to me.

----------


## Angela

Well, sometimes I really can't pick a Spaniard or a Southern Frenchman or an Italian apart from each other. 

That was partly the point of the exercise here; it's sometimes a challenge.

This isn't northwest Europe, however, where it can be almost impossible to pick the exact nationality.

There are a few here who could be more than one thing,like the Pasionaria, who could be either Spanish or Italian imo, but not French. The Catalan girl could also be French, but I'd never pick her as Italian. Jean Moulin could perhaps be Spanish, but my first choice would be French, and never Italian. Fanciullacci could be any of the three, but I would always pick someone like Pertini as Italian. Azana's face could be on a Southern Italian, but something about the combination with the eyes says Spanish to me.

So, it depends. 

Nilde Lotti I would say either Northern Italian or Austrian/Swiss or Northeastern French. 
Another picture of her:



Of course, a lot of this is subjective and just for fun, so feel free to disagree.

----------

